# DRINK WATER with a multivitamin!



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

> Yellowing/light orange may be caused by removal of excess B vitamins from the bloodstream.


...says wikipedia.

Drinking water turns urine clear, therefore making your body absorb those B-Vitamins.

Don't just sit there! DRINK WATER!


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

I take m Multivitamin and my B-Vitamins with Water all the time and I always have a yellowish/orange color when I use the bathroom. Could it be that they are not absorbing properly? What do I do? : / I'm so confused.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Mine's usally discolored..I think your gonna have funny colored urine, even if you drink water.. Your body can't absorb everything..especially with all the supplements i take..


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

you are right, it s because your body cant absorb all the vitamins, but it takes enough as it needs.


----------



## Dawn (Oct 26, 2010)

when i was pregnant i drank LOTS of water,when i had to give a urine sample at the hospital,
it was like i just poured in some warm water from the tap,completely clear! lol

now,its a really light yellow,
dark yellow is a sign of dehydration.

wow,what a convo this is !! LOL talking about our pee


----------



## Dawn (Oct 26, 2010)

double post


----------



## joewolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Vitamins do not give your body energy. But they are chemical compounds that aid in key metabolic processes. There are many vitamins in the foods we eat, but the typical Western diet does not account for the amount that we really should.


----------

